# Bizzy Zebra Boxes



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Bizzy day today...I completed two Zebrawood Boxes for an upcoming show in Nashville.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

As always looking good Greg


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see why they are going on show......great work. Greg.


----------



## Seadragon (Sep 23, 2013)

They both look great.
The first one with the zebra wood lid and "handle" looks better to me.
Did you not have a scrap for the 2nd box or is its handle special in a way I have failed to appreciate?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!!!


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Those look awesome! Love that zebra wood. I made a set of 1911 pistol grips out of it and get a lot of compliments because of the zebra. Question... how did you finish the inside of the box? Suede flocker? adhesive suede sheets?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Greg.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely work as always, Greg, and inspiring to the rest of us.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Greg,

I am sure you will wish that you had time to make a dozen, these should sell fast.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

how did you make the curved sides?


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Beautiful work! I love zebra wood.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*Thanks so much everyone*. Zebrawood is one of my favorite woods...heck, I even made our dining table out of it.
I only wish it were more readily available near where I live...in fact there is hardly any good hardwoods available around here with the exception of oak and Cypress.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

sea dragon said:


> They both look great.
> The first one with the zebra wood lid and "handle" looks better to me.
> Did you not have a scrap for the 2nd box or is its handle special in a way I have failed to appreciate?


I have plenty scraps of all kinds of wood types. I just happen to like mixing different woods together.
You just failed to appreciate it.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

bobditts said:


> Those look awesome! Love that zebra wood. I made a set of 1911 pistol grips out of it and get a lot of compliments because of the zebra. Question... how did you finish the inside of the box? Suede flocker? adhesive suede sheets?


I used alligator leather to line the inside bottom of the boxes. The inside sides are finished natural wood


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool!
Design and execution are superb. And, that Zebra wood is awesome.
Let us know how the show went.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> how did you make the curved sides?


I used a table saw set at 10 degrees and beveled the four sides top and bottom and fine tuned with a hand plane and sanding.
It is very easy and fast to do


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good work, Greg, I like the design. Zebra wood is one of my favorites too. You must be taking a break from the carving you do so well, in any event these did turn out fantastic. I do like the one with the Zebra handle the best. Just my personal preference.
WOW, Alligator skin bottom lining, doesn't get better than that.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Greg that looks sharp! I haven't heard of such a thing as zebra wood , but now I know


----------

